# Need help identifying this old school lever, never seen one before?



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Aug 5, 2017)

This came of a '79 SX1000
There is no stamp or sticker.
I've never seen one of these?
Anyone know who made it?
Is it a cheap thing?
Thanks,
jd


----------



## mongeese (Aug 5, 2017)

It does not seem cheap. Needs to be figured out for sure.


----------



## horizonblue (Aug 5, 2017)

known as a Hare trigger brake lever. Made by Hare bmx products. 1979 is the right time for these


----------

